# Newbie



## ries_bnr32 (Oct 4, 2014)

Id like to introduce myself since I've been lurking around on the forum for a while and finally decided to join. I am from the United States and just moved to Okinawa for the next few years. I am currently looking to buy a completely stock, low km, rust free/clean R32 and have found this forum to be full of great information for future modding. Really don't have many plans for the car as of yet, but Im sure the modding bug will bite as it has with every other car I've owned. I will be bringing the car with me back to the states when I return and Im thinking a super cleanly street car with around 500whp will be a great overall build goal to start with. Past cars Ive owned and modded: 1997 Mitsu Eclipse GSX, 2001 Camaro SS, 2003 Mitsu Evo 8, 2006 Mitsu Evo 9 RS. Hopefully I can contribute to the forum as much as I get out of it, so far its been nothing but a wealth of knowledge for me as all things R32 are new to me!

Any recommendations of reputable companies and parts for my upcoming project will always be much appreciated. Eventually I will get around to starting a project/build thread.


----------

